# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Sabado Noche

## Pardo

Solo comunicaros que el proximo Sabado 18, hare 2 intervenciones en el Programa Sabado Noche de la 1ª.

Espero que os guste lo que vais a ver.

Salud!

----------


## Saucead

Buenas Pardo.
En primer lugar suerte para tu actuación, y en segundo lugar desearía preguntarte a que hora ponen el programa, y sobre que hora sales tu.
Gracias.
Saludos

----------


## Mago Habibi

Que bueno! Ya te echabamos de menos desde illusionadors.  :D 

El programa se emite en directo, no? Solo lo vi en una ocasión cuando salio Blake pero no lo he vuelto a ver, entre otras cosas por que no sabia si iban a emitir magia en otras ocasiones. ¿Hay actuaciones todas las semanas?

Ahí estaremos a pie de pantalla.  8-) 

Un abrazo.

----------


## Pardo

Si, hay magia todas las semanas, esta semana, podremos disfrutar tambien de Jorge Blass.

----------


## correka

Suerte Pardo, puedes adelantarnos algo de lo que vas a hacer? No suelo ver muchos trucos de monedas si admites sugerencias... podrias hacer alguno (jeje ez broma  :D )
Sobre que hora es el programa?
Saludos y mucha suerte.

----------


## miltru

Muxa suerte q te lo pases bien!Sabes a q hora actuas?
 Saludos desde la Ciutat Condal!

----------


## Magic Kay

Qué bien, qué de magia en televisión. Se está popularizando a lo bestia!!!!!

----------


## Goreneko

Y a que hora es? Esque vas a tener que competir con Willow en A3 y me tengo que grabar una de las 2... xD

----------


## -= Johny =-

Mucha suerte en tu actuacion y como ya han dicho por ahi, diviertete!!
Pon la hora a la q actuas (si la sabes) para verte en accion.
1 saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## magoivan

Goreneko
en que programa sale el otro mago? a ke ora mas o menos?¿

----------


## Felipe

> Goreneko
> en que programa sale el otro mago? a ke ora mas o menos?¿


Venga tío, ¡que Willow es una película! y ponen las dos cosas a la misma hora.
¡A ver si dejamos de escribir post que no le interesan a nadie!

----------


## Magic Kay

¿Qué pasó al final? Hubo magia? Anoche no pude ver la tele!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Paaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrdooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!! Olé tus ..... (comentario desde el punto de vista del profano en mentalismo que vió cómo te jugabas el comodín del 50% al final con el zumo y la lejía   :Lol:  )

En serio: Muy buena actuación. Me encantó la presentación (cuidada y controlada) y la ejecución. Quizá alguien con más conocimientos sobre el mentalísmo pueda encontrar fallos, pero a mi me pareció impecable (y eso que algo se).

No quiero resucitar polémicas, pero vi muecha diferencia entre tu actitud en la actuación y la que vi en Anthony Blake (sobre la que ya comenté) en su juego del viaje y la bola del mundo.

Enhorabuena!

----------


## Fujur

Yo también tuve suerte de verlo porque estuve toda la noche haciendo zapping para tenerlo controlado :p. La actuación me gustó, la controlo bastante bien y supo crear un clima de tensión en el juego del zumo de naranja y la lejia, estaban tos muertos de medio. Cuando al final no se bebio la lejia (menos mal que yo tambien lo estaba temiendo!) se noto que la gente se pudo relajar :D.

La actuación de Jorge Blass también me gustó, el juego de las monedas esta muy muy bien y deja a la gente boquiabierta ya que lo estan viendo "todo" y aun asi sucede lo imposible.

En conclusión que me gustó. Saludos :D

----------


## Magic Kay

Joer, no lo vi. A ver si lo pillo por ahí... ¿Alguien sabría decirme cómo?

El juego de Jorge Blass de las monedas cual fue??

Graciaaaas.

----------


## Mago Aranda

muy bien pardo .. para mi que acertastes en empezar con las cuchillas .ese juego siempre acojona.pues la cara de josema y nani eran un poema ..me gusto mucho  que empezaras con el juego de las cuchillas y que luego lo combinaras con el hilo que sale del cuerpo ...muy bien....y para terminar a tomarte tu zumito jeje ..que bueno .para mi .un    10   ......................... enhorabuena sigue asi ..

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, este Sabado, podremos disfrutar de mas magia...

Podremos ver al gran Dani Lary, y nuevamente a un servidor...

Salud!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Tomo nota. Grabaré como el otro día (lamento reconocer que no soporto ese tipo de programas   :Oops:  ) para luego ver sólo lo interesante.

Por cierto... lo que más me impresionó es cómo debes manejar las cuchillas para conseguir es look tan logrado :!:  :!:   :P (Impresionantes las patillas  :D )

Por cierto.. el programa se graba con mucha antelación? Es en directo? (perdón por mi ignorancia en este sentido)... Más que nada para saber si debo desearte suerte o si ya está todo el 'pejcao' vendido...

en cualquier caso setaré 'asín':  :shock:

----------


## Magic Kay

Bueno es saber que la magia en ese programa será habitual. A partir de ahora, haré lo lo mismo... A grabarlo todos los sábados para ver lo "pata negra"  :-)

----------


## magoivan

decepcionante: el mago frances, no sabe lo que es labar un fp? quando hizo lo de atravesar un pañuelo por un cristal, enseño las manos y se le vio el fp super negro, se le veia un montón. el mentalista estubo jenial.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> decepcionante: el mago frances, no sabe lo que es labar un fp? quando hizo lo de atravesar un pañuelo por un cristal, enseño las manos y se le vio el fp super negro, se le veia un montón. el mentalista estubo jenial.


La verdad que yo también lo note. Me decepcionó un poco, pero bueno, tubo "mala suerte" al pillarle la cámara en primer plano con las manos bien quietas. Deberia haberlo dejado en el bolsillo antes, pero bueno ...

Creo que era más un espectáculo pensado para la gente del escenario que no para la tele (Otra cosa a tener en consideración). También cabe decir que si el profano no sabe de la existencia del FP tampoco se percata, claro está, si el FP es del mismo color, por cierto ivan tampoco era negro negro ... pero si que "cantaba".

----------


## rafa_larrosa

anda que  no cantaba el fp dios mio se veia de primer plano una macha marron. el tio todo palido y el dedo marron. (la gente pensaria que se habia dado un golpe o algo). el caso es que la gente que como dice 3_de_diamantes no conoce su existencia no se da cuente (mi abuela es uno de ellas  :117: ) no se dio cuenta.
la chica que hacia que cojia le pañuelo se notaba mucho que lo tenia en la mano. el mentalista si que estuvo bien, pero el frances..

saludos magicos

            RAFA_LARROSA

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Por cierto, se llamaba mago Lary.

Para mi el gran problema que tubo fue la barrera idiomática, algunas veces se me "hizo pesado".

----------


## Fujur

Solo decir que sobre si un fp se ve o no solo lo puede decir un profano, los aficionados a la magia perdemos ese derecho en cuanto sabemos que existe. Además hay varias teorias sobre el fp, hay magos que están en contra de esconder el fp y a favor de la naturalidad en las manos, es cuestión de como uno se sienta más comodo usandolo. Es como cuando ves un doble lift, se ve porque sabes que existe  y algunos detalles eso no quiere decir que esté mal hecho ni nada.


Un saludo  :D

----------


## Neither

No me acuerdo que ilusionista dijo que los efectos con fp se podía hacer hasta con un fp de color fosforito...   :roll: 
No sé, haber si me acuerdo de quien lo dijo!!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> No me acuerdo que ilusionista dijo que los efectos con fp se podía hacer hasta con un fp de color fosforito...   :roll: 
> No sé, haber si me acuerdo de quien lo dijo!!!


Para escenario estoy de acuerdo, para TV ... habria que discutirlo.

----------


## cor3

Bueno para empezar darle mis mayor enhorabuena a Pardo por su numero que por cierto lo tengo gravado en formato digital. Jijijiji (Para mi colección privada )

2 ablando sobre el mago frances.. ese no lo eh visto pero si es Dani Lary  como dice pardo pues ese mago es un creador de grandes ilusiones acojonante.. que por cierto es el que le fabrica muchas ilusiones a David coperfil.

----------


## nick63nick

Con respecto el programa "Sábado noche", yo haría un puntualización con lo que se está comentando si se ven o no se ven los fp, fakes, etc. y que si el mago que se le ve, es bueno o malo.

YO creo que aquí más que un problema del mago, es un problema del realizador del programa, ya que las tomas en primer plano que toman las cámaras no son precisamente muy favorables que digamos, mas bien diria yo que pésimas.

En el caso que comentáis del FP, fue obvio y determinante ese aspecto, pues el mago lo ejecutó bien y de hecho dudo mucho que la gente que estaba en el plató llegaran a verle el FP, sin emgargo las tomas del realizador fueron las que estropearon el juego.

Las actuaciones de magia de este programa son de escena y por tanto los magos hacen las rutinas correctamente, pensando en la presentación de escena, el problema está cuando en un momento determinado y "clave" en la cual se necesita precisamente una vista de escena, es cuando el realizador mete el primer plano y obviamente es cuando se le ve el ginmick, fake o lo que sea.

Así que si nuestro amigo y gran mago PARDO, pudiera dar una orientación y consejos de tomas de realización, para cuando salen los números de magia, la verdad que nos haría un gran favor a todo el colectivo, pues hay tomas que son deprimentes.

Sin ir más lejos la semana pasada salió un mago que ejecuto una rutina de la "cuerda rota y recompuesta" en una versión que me gusto mucho, pero sin embargo los primeros planos le destrozaron el juego, hasta mi mujer que podríamos considerarla "profana", llego a ver el ginmick y me lo dijo, las tomas (pues fueron varias) eran bestiales y cantaban.....puffff.

Yo creo que cuando se va a hacer magia para TV, se deberían comentar las rutinas con los responsables de realización y ultimar los detalles de las tomas.

saludos

----------


## alvaro lopez

muy buena tu actuacion del sabado 18 me gusto mucho lo que menos me gusto fue ese ``mago´´ llamado Dani Lary o algo por el estilo su interpretación muy mal fue pésima

----------


## Neither

Los planos de cámara los exige el relaizador, y está clarísmo q cuando hay magia en tv, tanto realizadores como cámaras deben de conocer el efecto para no machacarlo, estamos hablando de miles de personas viendo la tv y destrozando los efectos por un plano detalle de la rutina q es el cáncer de la magia en tv.
Es preferible q sepan la rutina los 4, 5 o 6 operadores de cámara que los miles de personas q lo ven en el tv.

Por cierto, 3_de_diamantes, el comentario q hice, no era ni para magia de escena ni tv, era para magia de cerca, q es peor todavía!!!
Este mago, q todavía no he logrado encontrar su nombre, decía q lo importante del fp no era su aspecto, sino la técnica de camuflage y es mas creo q tiene videos haciendo los típicos efectos con el fp amarillo fosforito...  :roll: 

Saludos

----------


## Neither

Ahhhh... y pardo, darte la enorabuena, me ha gustado mucho este último efecto con los cristales en las bolsas de papel... por lo menos no imitas al famoso mentalista anthony blake, como cierto mentalista de shalakabula!!!

Un abrazo  :twisted:

----------


## magoivan

Hola ayer vi sabado noche. El mago frances estuvo bien pero el mentalista... nose me dava la espina que la chica que eligió para el dibujo y aquello de aquel viaje me pareció que ya se conocian de anes (me entendis no?). 
1º. cuando hizo el dibujo, antes de que el chico le dijiese que doblara el papel por la mitad ella ya lo había doblado. Digo yo que si no se conocieran ella no hubiera doblado el papel a menos que él se lo hubiese dicho no?

----------


## zhoraida

killo!! hay que conocer el método y así saber que no había necesidad de conocerla... Oye que no es por nada pero es que parece que cuando no encontrais explicación técnica a algo la solucion es la misma: conocía a la persona.
UN saludillo

----------


## Goreneko

pues a mi no me gusto el mago frances... (bueno, solo vi lo de la espada de cartas, que ultimamente sale mucho en todos lados...)
Un saludo

----------


## Goreneko

por cierto me quede impresionado con la parte del viaje... ¿donde esta esa tecnica? ¿o es un gimmick?

----------


## Pardo

Vamos a ver, a la chica del Sabado, no la conocia de nada, pues no hace falta conocerla para hacer este juego. Es mas, quiero dejar claro, que nunca uso compinche, ya aunque sea solo por orgullo propio...

A ver si antes de agregar compinches por las buenas, leemos un poco, que en los libros, estan las soluciones a practicamente todo lo que hacemos, aunque nosotros luego le hagamos nuestros cambios pertinentes y los amoldemos a nuestra personalidad...

Salud!

----------


## zhoraida

jajaja y yo pensaba para mi antes.... como escribir la contestacion pa que no suene mu mal :Confused:  si lo se no me lo pienso tanto eh?

En los libros?? que es eso :Confused:  libros :Confused:  almoldar a la personalidad :Confused:  oye no se copia directamente de los videos :Confused: 

UN saludillo

----------


## Magic Kay

> Vamos a ver, a la chica del Sabado, no la conocia de nada, pues no hace falta conocerla para hacer este juego. Es mas, quiero dejar claro, que nunca uso compinche, ya aunque sea solo por orgullo propio...
> A ver si antes de agregar compinches por las buenas, leemos un poco, que en los libros, estan las soluciones a practicamente todo lo que hacemos, aunque nosotros luego le hagamos nuestros cambios pertinentes y los amoldemos a nuestra personalidad...
> 
> Salud!


*Ole!!!! Gracias por contestar. Lo haces en nombre de muchos de nosotros. Como dices, cada vez que un efecto es inexplicable técnicamente tienes que estar de acuerdo con alguien. ¡¡Si te lo dicen hasta a la hora de elegir una carta!!

Ese juego estuvo GENIAL. Y además adaptado perfectamente a tu personalidad. Sigue así.*

----------


## zhoraida

oye!! que lo de tecnicamente inexplicable lo dije yo eh :Confused:   :evil: 

Jejeje 

Un saludo

----------


## magoivan

perdon, pido mil disculpas, ese truco no lo conozia perdon, la proxima vez mirare en libros. perdon.

----------


## zhoraida

Te perdonamos.... jejeje
UN saludo

----------


## nick63nick

A mi PARDO.....simplemente me encantaste.

El juego de mentalismo que realizaste estuvo genial.

Te he visto en varias ocasiones y el que piensa en "compinches", poco mago es.....simplemente...te doy las gracias por deleitarnos con esos efectos.

Hecho de menos, "il.lusionadors" en TV3, así que espero que se acuerden de nuevo de todos vosotros.

Un saludo....y de nuevo un gran aplauso!!!!!!

----------


## Magic Kay

> oye!! que lo de tecnicamente inexplicable lo dije yo eh  :evil: 
> 
> Jejeje


*Es cierto, perdón       

Esto de leer los mensajes de los foros a toda pastilla y contestar tanto es lo que tiene, que se te va el santo al cielo.   :P  :P 

*[/b]

----------


## zhoraida

Joer!! hoy en sabado noche se han lucido con la magia... 
Luis de Matos (dos intervenciones)... como siempre él muy coordinado. Por cierto me ha hecho gracia la presentadora diciendo: además guapo que eso es muy importante!!... pues nada yo me retiro
Roberto Giobbi (dos  tambien): muy gracioso, enseñandonos varios idiomas. 
Luis Pardo... dando un poco de miedo esta vez (ruleta rusa) peor que los péndulos!!! 
Dani Lari... grandes ilusiones que siempre me gustan

Si hubieran dejado solo eso hubiera sido suficiente jejeje.
UN saludo

P.D: aseguro que no me he tragado el programa entero, no estaba tan desesperada

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> P.D: aseguro que no me he tragado el programa entero, no estaba tan desesperada


Jejeje, te has perdido los anucios y los créditos, no? Seguro que lo tienes grabado! Ya me lo pasarás!

No te enfades, es que me ha hecho mucha gracia la post-data y no me he podido reprimir! Suerte has tenido de ver todo eso!

----------


## zhoraida

jejeje... casi casi, joer llevo to el sabado encerrada creo queempiezo a volverme loca, no me lo he tragado porque me he obligado a pasar la cinta jejeje
UN saludo

----------


## vcopola

La verdad es que ultimamente parece que la magia esta de moda, el viernes shalakabula, el sabado nada x aqui, el mismo sabado Roberto y Luis de Matos en noche de fiesta, voy a tener que empezar a programar mi viejo video otra vez sino quiero perderme algo jejeje
Un saludo  :Smile1:

----------


## magoivan

teneis razon esta de moda la magia. Sabado noche fue casi todo el rato magia. Con Luis de Matos!!!!!!!!! el mago frances Lary y el italiano fue todo genial.

----------


## rafa_larrosa

teneis razon luis de matos con su FP y la chica que se metia en esa caja y luego iva cayendo a cachos. luego el frances hico cosas muy bonitas,  el italiano no me gusto mucho la chispa la tenia en el ****

----------


## yiye_05

Alguien lo grabo?  es que se me paso por completo. Si eso me mandais un mail diciendome si lo teneis a ggalan_4@hotmail.com porfavor.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Vangrant

Un respeto por el "mago italiano" que parece que no sabéis quien es...

----------


## yiye_05

Giobbi no es suizo?

----------


## zhoraida

> Un respeto por el "mago italiano" que parece que no sabéis quien es...


... jejeje y ¿quien es?

----------


## MaxVerdié

Zorhaida... si te digo que dirige una "Gran escuela cartomágica"... ¿te va sonando?

----------


## vcopola

xDD el gran maestro ( por lo menos para mii) Roberto Giobbi

----------


## Vangrant

Tendrá el sentido del humor que crea el chaval... pero me juego el cuello a que sus libros sí que los tiene o los querrá tener...
Solo falta decir... quien será el Canuto ese q...etc!! :D

----------


## zhoraida

> Zorhaida... si te digo que dirige una "Gran escuela cartomágica"... ¿te va sonando?


mmmmmm si?? el caso es que un dia le vi dando una conferencia pero... no se si es el
 8-)

----------


## to

> Giobbi no es suizo?


Es suizo... nació en Basilea

Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Joer!! hoy en sabado noche se han lucido con la magia... 
> Luis de Matos (dos intervenciones)... como siempre él muy coordinado. Por cierto me ha hecho gracia la presentadora diciendo: además guapo que eso es muy importante!!... pues nada yo me retiro
> *Roberto Giobbi* (dos  tambien): muy gracioso, enseñandonos varios idiomas. 
> Luis Pardo... dando un poco de miedo esta vez (ruleta rusa) peor que los péndulos!!! 
> Dani Lari... grandes ilusiones que siempre me gustan


Si ya dijo ella quien era  :shock:   :Wink:

----------


## Magic Kay

* En efecto, Roberto Giobbi es suizo. Habla unos cuantos idiomas (inglés, francés, italiano, español, alemán... De esos que me acuerde...) Y es uno de los estudiosos de la magia más valorados internacionalmente. Además de ser un mago absolutamente genial!!

Hasta donde sé incluso se considera perteneciente a la Escuela Mágica de Madrid... Hace poco estuvo por aquí dando una conferencia, magistral, sobre Dai Vernon. 

Y me lo perdíiiii. BUAAAAHHHHHHHH. 
* :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## to

Giobbi lo hizo  :P  :P 

Saludos

----------


## Magic Kay

* Qué hizo Giobbi?? Que me has dejado en ascuas.*

----------


## to

> * Qué hizo Giobbi?? Que me has dejado en ascuas.*


Jejej solo me referia al inicio del prólogo del GEC 1 de Robrto giobbi hecho por tamariz

saludos

----------


## magoivan

Ya no dan sabado noche? Ayer dieron La Rioja, solo era porque era en fiestas? O lo volveran a emitir? Gracias.

----------


## Pardo

Esta semana no lo emitieron por la gala de la Rioja, pero el Sabado que viene se emite de nuevo.

----------


## Magic Kay

> Esta semana no lo emitieron por la gala de la Rioja, pero el Sabado que viene se emite de nuevo.


* Menos mal, qué susto!!!!!!!!!! Muchas gracias por la información.*

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Tampoco fue desagradable ver a Ivonne Reyes ... yo estube esperando un rato después de ver Nada por aquí a ver si salia un mago, pero me cansé de esperar ...

A ver si la semana que viene vuelve Giobbi y con lo que nos sorprende Pardo!!

Saludos!

----------

